# Caulking Where The Roof And Sides Meet



## bizpm (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi,

We have a relatively "new" 2006 26RS. Last fall we added gobs of dicor on everything that looked aged on the roof. We used silicone to caulk around all the lights, etc.

The question this year is what does one use to caulk the long seams (near the gutters) where the rubber meets the side walls? Ours is looking aged.

Seems like dicor would just run off and clog the gutters. But I thought one wasn't supposed to use silicon on the roof at all.

Thanks,
Biz


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have seen both silicone and Dicor used on that seam. I would use a very thin/lite bead of Dicor.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

x2, I'd use either a light bead of dicor self leveling or some dicor non-self leveling. Silicone doesn't bond to the roof membrane like dicor does....


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Dicor makes a non-sag caulk for vertical surfaces. It is what I use where the side walls meet the edge of the roof, especially at the front, where the roof and front cap are sandwiched together. Most other seams I use clear silicone caulk, like around marker lights, corners, trim, etc.

Mike


----------

